# Cabernet Franc Kit



## ptk (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone have a recommendation for a nice cabernet franc kit? I think I would like to make a kit and use half for bottling and half for expierementing with blending.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 22, 2011)

Unfortunately there is only one Cab Franc Kit available and its a pretty low end kit. I wish someone would make a Limited Release kit, I would snag 2 immediately! 

You could throw in a Grape Pack that would boost up the solids and therfore the quality (in theory anyhow)


----------



## tonyt (Jan 22, 2011)

What are you hoping to blend it with? The Petite Verdot I am about to finish would be yummy.


----------



## ptk (Jan 22, 2011)

I am really just thinking out loud. I have seenthat somevinyards keep a patch of cabernet franc for blending so I was thinking perhaps I would make some and just expierement and see what that does to the wine. I would like to get some expierence with blending and I was thinking of keeping a carboy of the stuff around and would add perhaps 5 and 10 percent to 10 bottlesof what ever red I have in the pipe. Then over time I will get an understanding of blending. Does anyone around here do this sort of thing?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2011)

Cab Franc is used to blend very often so blending it is a great idea. Its usually used to thin out a wine with harsher tannin levels.


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 23, 2011)

Cabernet Franc has less harsh tannin, so it makes a good partner to round out and soften Cabernet Sauvignon. I have both in equal porportions in my vineyard and always blend them.


----------



## ptk (Jan 24, 2011)

randoneur said:


> Cabernet Franc has less harsh tannin, so it makes a good partner to round out and soften Cabernet Sauvignon. I have both in equal porportions in my vineyard and always blend them.










Do you find that the Cabernet Franc in your vinyard has an earthy vegitable thing going on?


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 24, 2011)

It does if you can't get it ripened and hang awile or if it ripens unevenly. I have plenty of degee days to ripen, so uneven ripening is more of a problem for me -so thenI have to leave some of the clusters behind (like this year I left about 20%).


----------



## ptk (Jan 25, 2011)

Tonight I bought a Chinon Les Petites Roches 2008 Cabernet Franc from the Loire valley. I spent 20 bucks and have to say it was quite good but not memorable. The nose was very impessive and the wine was well behaved and balanced but I can't say that it was memorable. Anyone have any memorable cabernet franc they want to talk about?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

And that it why Cab Franc is pretty much a blending wine these days.

A memorable Cab Franc you say, why yes, yes I have! 

It did however cost me a Pretty Penny  but it was worth the price of admission. Pretty good for a wine that didn't come from a "wine growing" region.......


----------



## robie (Jan 25, 2011)

M &amp; M Grape carries frozen-pal Cab Franc when it is in season.
Don't know if they have any now, or not.
Frozen pals or fresh grapes are about the only ways you can get it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

I almost ordered 2 pails this Fall from them but then I did the math.......





I am finding some VERY good ones made locally from the same grapes I am buying down south. They are in the $20-$24 range with the exception of one, the one that has won all the medals. They want $38 for their juice but its pretty awesome juice.

I am already adding 100lbs of Cab Franc to my order for next Fall as well as 100lbs Petit Verdot, 100lbs Petit Sirah and then the usual Cab Sauv and Merlot. Should make for some really fun blending as well as some great Varietals to boot.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I am already adding 100lbs of Cab Franc to my order for next Fall as well as 100lbs Petit Verdot, 100lbs Petit Sirah and then the usual Cab Sauv and Merlot. Should make for some really fun blending as well as some great Varietals to boot.



Sounds like a busy and fun fall.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

Gotta try and keep up with Al somehow!


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 25, 2011)

Cab Sauv / Cab Franc / Merlot / Petit Verdot ....
No matter how the season ends you can make a great blend. There's bound to be one that will carry the blend.


----------



## ptk (Jan 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I almost ordered 2 pails this Fall from them but then I did the math.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Perhaps one day I will be ready to make wine from frozen grape pales. I guess when you did the math you decided it was not worth the price. What are some other great blending combos? Cabernet/Merlot?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 26, 2011)

When I was looking at it, it was just after I had paid the equivalent of $75 for enough fresh grapes to make ~7 gallons of wine. The pails were not only 2X more expensive but then the cost to ship was high as well making for an expensive wine right out of the gate.

Cabernet/Merlot is probably the most widely used blend. I have also seen Cab/Merlot/Sangiovese (Super Tuscan), Cab/Syrah, Cab/Merlot/Syrah and many other varietals used to a lesser extent such as Cab Franc, Petit Verdot, (3-10%)


----------



## Pittsburgh127 (Nov 15, 2016)

I realize this is a very old thread, but I've been hoping for a Cabernet Franc kit for years. I have made several Cabernet Franc Chilean juice buckets and they are pretty good. Winexpert is including a Cabernet Franc kit in their LE16 offering this year. I am one of those wierdos that really likes Cabernet Franc unblended. I always enjoy it during visits to the fingerlakes wineries. So, I ordered 3 kits and can't wait for the delivery.

Cheers!


----------



## jpojo (Nov 15, 2016)

Pittsburgh127 said:


> I realize this is a very old thread, but I've been hoping for a Cabernet Franc kit for years. I have made several Cabernet Franc Chilean juice buckets and they are pretty good. Winexpert is including a Cabernet Franc kit in their LE16 offering this year. I am one of those wierdos that really likes Cabernet Franc unblended. I always enjoy it during visits to the fingerlakes wineries. So, I ordered 3 kits and can't wait for the delivery.
> 
> Cheers!



My wife and I are in the same boat as you. Just ordered 2 kits and impatiently waiting for the shipment. Did you get them from HomeBrewSupply?


----------



## tjgaul (Nov 15, 2016)

As to the Cab Franc . . . I agree, it is great as an unblended variety. I live close to the Finger Lakes and always look forward to tasting Cab Franc on winery visits. Several of the vineyards seem to do quite well with this grape.

Pittsburgh127 and jpojo Please post results of the LE kits when you get them underway. I'd definitely be interested in doing a Cab Franc kit.

Tim


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 15, 2016)

I've always like Cabernet Franc as well and was thrilled when the limited edition was announced. As soon as I got the email from Home Brew Supply, I put in my order.


----------



## jpojo (Nov 15, 2016)

tjgaul said:


> As to the Cab Franc . . . I agree, it is great as an unblended variety. I live close to the Finger Lakes and always look forward to tasting Cab Franc on winery visits. Several of the vineyards seem to do quite well with this grape.
> 
> Pittsburgh127 and jpojo Please post results of the LE kits when you get them underway. I'd definitely be interested in doing a Cab Franc kit.
> 
> Tim



Looks like I'll have to get up to the Finger Lakes in the near future. Is it a popular varietal there? Cab Francs seem to be hard to come by and when we do find one, they are usually sold out or "wine club" only.


----------



## Grabo (Nov 15, 2016)

I was up at the Finger Lakes about 2 months ago, and we stayed at a B&B that was also a vineyard. The owners were super happy to talk about their grapes and give us a tour of their property and vines. That B&B vineyard grows a variety of different grapes, but of the red grapes, they said that only Cab Franc seems to like the climate up there. Other red grapes can be and are grown in the area, but they don't do as well as Cab Franc.

We visited wineries on Cayuga Lake and Lake Seneca, and even though the area is known for its white grape wines, it seemed like if a winery only served 1 red, it was Cab Franc. There were a few that also had Cab Franc icewine, which quickly became my favorite sweet wine.


----------



## marquettematt (Nov 15, 2016)

Here in Indiana we don't do much vinifera but we do cab franc and we do it well. If anyone is ever in southern IN, stop by Huber winery and grab a bottle. It's actually 10% tannat 90% cab franc but its amazing. Reisling and gewurtztraminer turn out decent also.


----------



## Pittsburgh127 (Nov 16, 2016)

jpojo said:


> My wife and I are in the same boat as you. Just ordered 2 kits and impatiently waiting for the shipment. Did you get them from HomeBrewSupply?



I ordered the kits from Label Peelers. Fantastic prices.


----------



## Pittsburgh127 (Nov 16, 2016)

Grabo said:


> I was up at the Finger Lakes about 2 months ago, and we stayed at a B&B that was also a vineyard. The owners were super happy to talk about their grapes and give us a tour of their property and vines. That B&B vineyard grows a variety of different grapes, but of the red grapes, they said that only Cab Franc seems to like the climate up there. Other red grapes can be and are grown in the area, but they don't do as well as Cab Franc.
> 
> We visited wineries on Cayuga Lake and Lake Seneca, and even though the area is known for its white grape wines, it seemed like if a winery only served 1 red, it was Cab Franc. There were a few that also had Cab Franc icewine, which quickly became my favorite sweet wine.



We absolutely love The Aurora Inn on Cayuga lake. Its a bit off the beaten path, but that's what we like. Some of the Cab Francs are great.


----------

